# My Colnago EPS ST01



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Finally completed the bike, and here she is

Details are as follows:
Deda Campione handlebars
Deda Stem
Dura Ace wheels, and complete 7900 groupset
Selle Italia Flight gel saddle
Fizik bar tape
Tacx bottle cages
Speedplay peddles
Garmin 705

Right at 16 lbs., and rides like a dream!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Slick. I want to jump into the picture, jump on the bike and ride off.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Me likey!


----------



## robm90 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bella


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that ST01 paint scheme special order?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done.......I love the EPS frame!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> Is that ST01 paint scheme special order?



No, not a special order! At least not on my accord. I called PP and they had this color available. I believe it was a special order from another gentleman who waited forever and then backed out. I usually have absolutely no luck, but in this case I just called on the right day and caught the right person in a good mood. Maybe they offered it to me because I'm military? Who knows? But It is the sweetest ride I have ever ridden!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

More pics please! What size is it?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

19surf74 said:


> No, not a special order! At least not on my accord. I called PP and they had this color available. I believe it was a special order from another gentleman who waited forever and then backed out. I usually have absolutely no luck, but in this case I just called on the right day and caught the right person in a good mood. Maybe they offered it to me because I'm military? Who knows? But It is the sweetest ride I have ever ridden!


The EPS in ST01 is a special order. Justin had posted pics of that frame on here when he got it in. He was showing that he had special pull at Colnago to get special paint schemes. I'll agree with that to a degree.

Now, the EP in ST01 wasn't a special order in the US, and in Europe you could get ST01 on the EP and the C50. My C50 is in ST01, but I ordered it from Europe becauseit wasn't easy to find in the US and the US was ridiculously expensive. ST01 is a 2008 paint scheme and I believe the EPS is a 2009 model.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

what about this C50 in the EPS paint scheme ?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> what about this C50 in the EPS paint scheme ?


The C50 was available in the US in 2009 in the same paint schemes as the EPS. You could even get it in the purple EPS scheme. I showed it to my wife and told her that was the bike for her. At that price point, she said NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> The EPS in ST01 is a special order. Justin had posted pics of that frame on here when he got it in. He was showing that he had special pull at Colnago to get special paint schemes. I'll agree with that to a degree.
> 
> Now, the EP in ST01 wasn't a special order in the US, and in Europe you could get ST01 on the EP and the C50. My C50 is in ST01, but I ordered it from Europe becauseit wasn't easy to find in the US and the US was ridiculously expensive. ST01 is a 2008 paint scheme and I believe the EPS is a 2009 model.


I remember the original pics on the PP site. Love this colour scheme, be it on a C50 (hats off to you fab) or the EPS. Just beautiful .....


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I love it...


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Your ST01*

The airbrushing is where it is at. Masking/Decaling without the fade just doesn't have the same artistry, in my opinion, of course. The ST line really gave the bikes that Italian flair. When you are dropping serious coin, who wants their supposed Italian made bike to look like a CLX?

Once again. BEAUTIFUL!!! I personally have dreamt up a matte/airbrushing scheme based on the TWBK that I think would look fantastic. I can only dream, though!

In my opinion, those guys at Pista Palace knew what they were doing with the brand even if the owner is an arrogant SOB.  Rumor has it that he met at Interbike with the owner of TIME and is producing an exclusive version of the RXR that will be absolutely to die for.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> The airbrushing is where it is at. Masking/Decaling without the fade just doesn't have the same artistry, in my opinion, of course. The ST line really gave the bikes that Italian flair. When you are dropping serious coin, who wants their supposed Italian made bike to look like a CLX?
> 
> Once again. BEAUTIFUL!!! I personally have dreamt up a matte/airbrushing scheme based on the TWBK that I think would look fantastic. I can only dream, though!
> 
> In my opinion, *those guys at Pista Palace knew what they were doing with the brand even if the owner is an arrogant SOB. * Rumor has it that he met at Interbike with the owner of TIME and is producing an exclusive version of the RXR that will be absolutely to die for.


Compliments come best when they come from others. You don't have to pat yourself on the back. With that said, I will say that I have heard some good things about you and your shop from others. Problem is, I'm not interested in Time, Colnago prices in the US are insane, and your shop is all the way across the country from me.

Good luck with the "exclusive" Time RXR. Make sure you get it in writing in English. Who knows what the French translation is for "exclusive". LOL Next thing you know, we will be seeing "exclusive" Time RXR frames on PBK.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, having the bike now for almost two months and with about 600 miles on it (alot of rain), it is one remarkable ride! I am so glad that I went to the EPS vice the CX. I currently live in Japan, and I do ride with a few Japanese people who have a fetish for anything European and I definitely get some stares and compliments. But the paint job cant even compare with the ride!


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

No. I don't like it. You can not have it. Give it to me now...LOL!!! On a serious note, that be one sick bike! Love it.


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

The ST01 color scheme is the original paintjob for the 2008 Italian CSF-Navigare Pro team.
It's not a normal scheme from the Colnago catalogue. Check out the CSF team Picasa web album.
Still a beautiful and very rare color.
Check out my C50.:thumbsup:


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Strange, the Navigare bikes look like C50s (standard headsets) without the opening in the chain stay


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

Actually, these bikes are Extreme Powers.
With normal oversized headsets, leaf shaped chainstay and rond tubes instead of the Master profile that you can find on the C50.
The Extreme Power Super (EPS) is the follow-up and the only difference is, internal ribs for more stiffness.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Of course! I completely forgot that the EP had a normal headset.


----------

